# OVULATION (nat FET)



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi girls.

Just a question realy Ive been doing a test run with detecting my LH surge, my cycle is 31days so it says start testing day14, well Ive been testing since day10 just incase I get a surge early, well its now day17 and still no surge, do I carry on testing? its becoming exspensive! 

When I went for the FET consultation she gave me a scan and she seen a follical a very small one. but she was happy with everything, and she recomened natural cycle.

Worried that I might not ovulate.  I know it doesnt matter as I can go on to medicated. 

Hope someone can help 

Vicky.

p.s.  Ive also been getting like AF pains and TMI leeking! but not the strechy egg white stuff yet.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

sorry that I've not replied to your question on the Jan FET thread but not been about much recently.  To answer your question I have used OPK's for a few months now and I have found that the day I ovulate on is quite variable.  I used to have very regular 28 day cycles but since my first Ectopic and the IVF treatment they have been more variable.

During the months I have used them I ovulated on day 19 - month BFP which was 2nd EP,  Day 13- 27 day cycle, day 17 - 31 day cycle.  This month I was day 17, although it was not a good strong positive like previous months so I am not sure what that means.

I never had any tests to confirm that I ovulate as i have had 2 natural BFPs but I believe that you can have blood work done that can confirm you have ovulate. (day 21 tests)

Hope this helps

Red


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Thankyou red  realy helps me.

I'll just continue to test till sunday I think then I will take it that I did not ovulate, then I might phone my clinic and ask about medicated as I obviously wont ovulate for natural   which is weird because my cycles are regular 31days sometimes 30 or 32 but thats not irregular is it? there has been times when my AF was 3 weeks late but that was a one off about 4 months ago.

Anyway thanks again red, hope all goes well for you.

Vicky xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Sorry to be a moan, but Ive been testing for ages now and still no surge, I started testing on day14 which goes by my cycle length. So Im on day 7 now, should I carry on testing? maybe its because sometimes my AF varies by a few days? Thing is if I dont get a surge I'll be anxious When im acctualy doing the natural cycle, and stress sometimes stops ovulation.  Ive also been testing twise a day.

Can anyone reasure me about this again?

Thanks xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope you get your surge tomorrow  

Hmmm maybe you could start testing slighty earlier in your cycle next time if you don't detect a surge this time?  (I appreciate how expensive this can be!)  
Also, what time of day are you testing?  

Another idea ~ would your clinic scan you, to see if there is a follicle there?  My FET was natural, and they scanned me to watch the follie progress, as well as me doing OPK's.  Just an idea, but I'm not 100% on if every clinic will scan on a natural cycle.  

Marie xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya Marie.  Thx for replying 

Still no surge  think I might stop testing now.  I dont know if its anything to do with the tests im useing? Im useing those realy cheap ones they do say they are 99% accurate I was useing the clearblue at the begining but, get your money out!!

Thing is Ive had like those twinges you get and CM stuff.  when I last went for the consultation explaining FET she did me a scan I was on day12 and she said there was a very small follie there so I dont know if if that meens I'll ovulate late or not?? 

I did ask about scans , and she made it clear they dont do it   

Thing is im going to be realy anxious when im acctually doing the cycle.

Anyway thx v much.

Vicky xx  What a gorgeous son btw


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

yay had a surge! it wasnt a strong one it was just exactly the same darkness as the reference line  I'll test again tonight and see if I get a dark one!

Thing is my af is due on the 21st march, a very short lutheal phase! unless I might come on late?

thx for all your help girls!

xxx


----------

